# Testing some advertising



## JFF (Dec 14, 2021)

I am not that happy about it, but we see how this goes. Donations would been the better solution.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 14, 2021)

How much in donations do you need?


----------



## JFF (Dec 14, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> How much in donations do you need?


We usually aim for 200 bucks a month  So the goal is not alot advertising -- just to cover costs.


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 14, 2021)

JFF said:


> We usually aim for 200 bucks a month  So the goal is not alot advertising -- just to cover costs.


I donated what I could   

Thanks for keeping this place running.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 6


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2021)

I really appreciate the ads. I needed to learn how to design my own logo and other online education courses

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JFF (Dec 14, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I really appreciate the ads. I needed to learn how to design my own logo and other online education courses


Well, its a test (for some minutes). We see how that goes. Maybe there is a way.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 14, 2021)

Speaking of donations I finally gave some to wiki this year. They're an essential internet resource and I've always ignored their notice, so it was nice to finally give them some peanuts and I'll make it a regular habit now.


----------



## JFF (Dec 15, 2021)

I think we stick with donations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 15, 2021)

for those donating what information do you see on your end? name/last name?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2021)

We aren't happy about alot of the changes you've made.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Azula (Dec 15, 2021)

> Help with Donations ~ Better then Ads



*than

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JFF (Dec 16, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> for those donating what information do you see on your end? name/last name?


Can by anonymous. Then we see nothing. Otherwise, fairly limited; the Username and PayPal sender name (whatever you use in Paypal).


----------



## JFF (Dec 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> We aren't happy about alot of the changes you've made.


There are certain requirements; and the goal is a friendly fan-board.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2021)

JFF said:


> There are certain requirements; and the goal is a friendly fan-board.


The requirements were just fine as they were.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 16, 2021)

if you expect donations you should at least present the facade that you're running this forum for the members and not yourself

advice from a friendly fan


----------



## JFF (Dec 16, 2021)

Gin said:


> if you expect donations you should at least present the facade that you're running this forum for the members and not yourself
> 
> advice from a friendly fan


I do not understand. If that would be true, wouldn't you see ads then ?

And yes, certain standards are needed, even if that is not popular.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> for those donating what information do you see on your end? name/last name?


Nothing like that, just the last 24 hours of your browser history.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Dec 17, 2021)

Gin said:


> if you expect donations you should at least present the facade that you're running this forum for the members and not yourself
> 
> advice from a friendly fan


And who might those member be, I might ask?

If it is for the Caffe crap or to protect the usual crowd? A lot of normal people my included will never give  a cent for that crap.

I am here for manga and the opinions of others.

Just a hint, those that would donate don't want to be  educated on how to think. I would rather burn 1000EUR now just because I can  than to support that crap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 17, 2021)

Ren. said:


> And who might those member be, I might ask?
> 
> If it is for the Caffe crap or to protect the usual crowd? A lot of normal people my included will never give  a cent for that crap.
> 
> ...


"educated on how to think" -- I am pretty sure we do not do that.


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2021)

I dont mind adds tbh

Just dont make them intrusive


----------



## JFF (Dec 17, 2021)

Karma said:


> I dont mind adds tbh
> 
> Just dont make them intrusive


That was not the goal; it was a short test.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2021)

JFF said:


> I do not understand. If that would be true, wouldn't you see ads then ?
> 
> And yes, certain standards are needed, even if that is not popular.


Another ones weren't needed but you did it anyway.


----------



## JFF (Dec 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Another ones weren't needed but you did it anyway.


I am not so sure about this. But again, sorry, if there were inconveniences.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2021)

What are you not sure about?  Everyone has been trying to tell you.  The section name changes, deletions, site name change, etc.


----------



## JFF (Dec 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What are you not sure about?  Everyone has been trying to tell you.  The section name changes, deletions, site name change, etc.


Yes, there where some name changes, but nothing serious. And yes, we delete problematic contents (not perfect, yes). But all within reason.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2021)

JFF said:


> Yes, there where some name changes, but nothing serious. And yes, we delete problematic contents (not perfect, yes). But all within reason.


You changed the whole name of the site for no reason, leading to less traffic.
You changed name of sections for no reason, adding to confusion.
You deleted old posts for no reason, having members lose content they could have saved forever.
You deleted entire section (the BH) for no reason, when you could have just age restricted it.

I'm not talking about copyrighted material here.  I'm talking about these unneeded actions without consultation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You changed the whole name of the site for no reason, leading to less traffic.


The reason was explained in detail.




Mider T said:


> You changed name of sections for no reason, adding to confusion.



Well, I would not say, that these were big changes.



Mider T said:


> You deleted old posts for no reason, having members lose content they could have saved forever.



Mostly with cause.




Mider T said:


> You deleted entire section (the BH) for no reason, when you could have just age restricted it.



Speaks for itself.



Mider T said:


> I'm not talking about copyrighted material here.  I'm talking about these unneeded actions without consultation.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2021)

JFF said:


> The reason was explained in detail.


What was it?  Because I haven't seen anything other than "this is a fan-friendly forum", which doesn't explain anything. 
@Island 


JFF said:


> Well, I would not say, that these were big changes.


It was pretty big, every member noticed.  If it wasn’t big to you then why do it?





JFF said:


> Speaks for itself.


How?  You make it a less fun experience for members here?  The section was active.


JFF said:


> Mostly with cause.


What's the cause?  There is no reason for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Island (Dec 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @Island


You're not going to get a satisfactory answer out of him, unfortunately.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2021)

Island said:


> You're not going to get a satisfactory answer out of him, unfortunately.


I just want to know if he gave you guys an answer "explained in detail" in the HR.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2021)

How long has it been since you ask for donation? It's obvious what you are doing do not work.

No need to reinvent the world, just do what other influencer or discord does.

Bronze Donor - donate $5 per month
- get some perks

Silver Donors - donate $10 per month
- get more perks

Gold Donors - donate $150 or more per month
- get lots off perks

Also, let a friendly likeable mod run this campaign and be the face to ask for donors. You can support in the background.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 18, 2021)

I have heard that you plan on selling the forum soon. Not sure if there is any merit to that. But donating so someone can sell off the forum for profit doesn't interest me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 18, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I have heard that you plan on selling the forum soon. Not sure if there is any merit to that. But donating so someone can sell off the forum for profit doesn't interest me.


Its not the case and that seems fairly strange. And its rather more likely around. You do not sell of a project for profit, rather then ...


----------



## JFF (Dec 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> How long has it been since you ask for donation? It's obvious what you are doing do not work.
> 
> No need to reinvent the world, just do what other influencer or discord does.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if that would amount to "for profit". And we do not want to commercialize users as well.

So I may need the Wiki approach. Bigger ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2021)

JFF said:


> I am not sure if that would amount to "for profit". And we do not want to commercialize users as well.
> 
> So I may need the Wiki approach. Bigger ...


Upto you. And I don't think FV can get much more than $200 p.m with donor members perks anyway.

Guess you're still able to manage the monthly bills here, so we will see. Maybe you'll get ads back up when times gets tough and that's understandable.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 18, 2021)

JFF said:


> Its not the case and that seems fairly strange. And its rather more likely around. You do not sell of a project for profit, rather then ...



do you see the forum surviving the next 12 months? 

would you tell us if you felt you had to sell, or if you could no longer afford to keep it running?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 23, 2021)

I think we stressed out mbxx and he went on vacation


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 23, 2021)

Maybe he’s ballin on donations in sunny Mexico


----------



## JFF (Dec 23, 2021)

Driving home for Xmas if you call that vacation

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Platypus (Dec 24, 2021)

Pay your bills, Jeff


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 2, 2022)

I see the donation section on the forum main page. I'm happy to donate a reasonable amount but what can you get in return? Contest central type prize things (e.g. bigger avatar, perm sparkles, custom user title etc)?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 2, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I see the donation section on the forum main page. I'm happy to donate a reasonable amount but what can you get in return? Contest central type prize things (e.g. bigger avatar, perm sparkles, custom user title etc)?


We do not give any of our prizes for donations.

Prizes are only given due to participation and winning contests and events.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 2, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> We do not give any of our prizes for donations.
> 
> Prizes are only given due to participation and winning contests and events.



Don't you think that's a bit off? You can roll a dice in some threads and get prizes for 0 effort but someone putting in several hours of real life work to pay for the forum itself doesn't qualify?


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 2, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Don't you think that's a bit off? You can roll a dice in some threads and get prizes for 0 effort but someone putting in several hours of real life work to pay for the forum itself doesn't qualify?


It always worked like this not to be seen as a profit , pay for.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 2, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> It always worked like this not to be seen as a profit , pay for.



I don't mind either way but if we are implying it's a matter of integrity with regards to profit then I question the use of prizes for non constructive posts here. Win a prize in a thread of the month contest is constructive and helps encourage good quality posting. Random dice rolls don't really feel  constructive for the forum. Paying for it's upkeep does feel like a constructive thing.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 2, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I don't mind either way but if we are implying it's a matter of integrity with regards to profit then I question the use of prizes for non constructive posts here. Win a prize in a thread of the month contest is constructive and helps encourage good quality posting. Random dice rolls don't really feel  constructive for the forum. Paying for it's upkeep does feel like a constructive thing.


That was something that only happened in an annual Halloween event once associated with chrolloseum that opens sporadically to generate fun and create activity, otherwise on Forums seasonal events that contain several tasks to complete or generate fun. As a rule our prizes are given associated with different contests, such as the ones you mentioned, graphics, photography, cooking etc or contributions to the forums that do not involve money.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 2, 2022)

Hitting that 200 dollar monthly quota for donations isn't something that's going to be easily within reach because...

This place and its community had its fair share of ups and downs.

They may not be willing to donate so that the site still remains functioning without adding in intrusive advertisements without being convinced that they should do it, yea?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 2, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> That was something that only happened in an annual Halloween event once associated with chrolloseum that opens sporadically to generate fun and create activity or Forums seasonal events that contain several tasks to complete. As a rule our prizes are given associated with different contests, such as the ones you mentioned, graphics, photography, cooking etc or contributions to forums that do not involve money.



Probably an unpopular opinion but I dislike the Chrolloseum. It's hidden in the Blender and only a certain clique of old guys really post there. If you want a fun event, why not make it more prominent in our core Naruto sections? I see a couple of sparkles dice threads there plus let it snow in contest Central area all in Q4 last year.

Anyway, I don't wanna argue with you, I respect you and the work you do here too much. I just wanted to share my thoughts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 2, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Probably an unpopular opinion but I dislike the Chrolloseum. It's hidden in the Blender and only a certain clique of old guys really post there. If you want a fun event, why not make it more prominent in our core Naruto sections? I see a couple of sparkles dice threads there plus let it snow in contest Central area all in Q4 last year.
> 
> Anyway, I don't wanna argue with you, I respect you and the work you do here too much. I just wanted to share my thoughts.


Chrolloseum being a sub where is placed atm  has already been approached  among the staff, although the participation has had members from various sections, the point you have made is something we have already considered and talked about and it’s on our plans to relocated it.

The Forums Christmas Event is a global  forums event we use to do on a regular basis with participation of members from all the sections we failed to do it for 2 years due to all the troublesome times, sadly.
Global Forums events and not section events by standard always have a thread in the ANBU- Newsdesk so all the community can post if wish to participate as well as the global notice and usually after takes place in the Contest Central section since it’s our global section for contests and not section related events/contests.

Thank you for your feedback and suggestions, it’s always appreciated.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Gin (Feb 2, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I see the donation section on the forum main page. I'm happy to donate a reasonable amount but what can you get in return? Contest central type prize things (e.g. bigger avatar, perm sparkles, custom user title etc)?


the only staff member who wants your money is entirely disconnected from the social side of things, so good luck with that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 2, 2022)

People actually spend their money on this site. That's a shocker. Sadly its no longer worth it and im sure Mbxx or whatever name JFF goes by now will delete this post.


----------



## JFF (Feb 3, 2022)

Aphrodite said:


> People actually spend their money on this site. That's a shocker. Sadly its no longer worth it and im sure Mbxx or whatever name JFF goes by now will delete this post.


Unlike other pages, I do think its better than advertising. So we try.


----------



## blk (Feb 3, 2022)

What if instead of 200/250  a month you put a single donation bar of 2k / 2.5k / 3k for a single year?

Going by intuition i feel like it could be psychologically easier for people to donate knowing the exact amount for a year instead of seeing the bar reset every month.

Could be wrong tho (can see only by trying).

Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JFF (Feb 3, 2022)

blk said:


> What if instead of 200/250  a month you put a single donation bar of 2k / 2.5k / 3k for a single year?
> 
> Going by intuition i feel like it could be psychologically easier for people to donate knowing the exact amount for a year instead of seeing the bar reset every month.
> 
> ...


Maybe a good idea!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2022)

Can I buy an ad and just put pictures of my Nendroid on there wearing cool business suits. How much these ads cost

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 5, 2022)

This post aged pretty poorly now that the site (it tries) has a steady source of revenue to pay off its maintenance.

Well...maybe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2022)

No one answered my question. i got all these Nendroid business suits just chilling over here.


----------



## JFF (Feb 19, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No one answered my question. i got all these Nendroid business suits just chilling over here.


Could you send a PM.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 19, 2022)

JFF said:


> Maybe a good idea!



I think so.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 20, 2022)

#willpayfornegbutton



As long as we're kicking options around, you should have some fun with it. With all the smart asses around here, you should be able to market the shit outta subscriber options.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 20, 2022)

No point negging with my low rep power. So let me buy rep and the ability to neg.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 20, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> No point negging with my low rep power. So let me buy rep and the ability to neg.



 see - it begins. This guy wants to buy a strap on neg. Hook em up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 23, 2022)

@JFF So I donated $69.69 this month. How do I get the uber perks promised in the FV Subscriber section? This is what are listed as perks.


Total removal of all advertisements on the site (currently none)
Larger Avatars
Set custom title color
Upload attachments to your posts
A fancy "Subscriber" banner on your posts
An underlined name
In work: 20 images per post (normal users get 10)
In work: more to come

I'll donate more for the ability to neg at 100 times repo power.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 23, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @JFF So I donated $69.69 this month. How do I get the uber perks promised in the FV Subscriber section? This is what are listed as perks.
> 
> 
> Total removal of all advertisements on the site (currently none)
> ...


Shit - I was totally kidding about that strap on thing. You're not going to neg me are you? Don't neg me bro!



@JFF -  see this shit sells itself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @JFF So I donated $69.69 this month. How do I get the uber perks promised in the FV Subscriber section? This is what are listed as perks.
> 
> 
> Total removal of all advertisements on the site (currently none)
> ...


just pay for an admin account. can do whatever you want with the rep then.
mbxx is historically well lubricated by some coin

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 25, 2022)

Im more then happy to support a site that has given me so much enjoyment specially back when i was just a 16 year old kid reading Mangas. But i think the site should have ADD's and enjoy the support of its members. I would be more then happy to see the site filled with adds and be happy to donate as well. Thank you for providing such great content for literally half of my life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------

